
The rise of 'pseudo-AI': how tech firms quietly use humans - neuhaus
https://amp.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jul/06/artificial-intelligence-ai-humans-bots-tech-companies?CMP=share_btn_tw&__twitter_impression=true
======
Bucephalus355
Lol this is most AI these days.

www.alegion.com

